# You Tubers of interest..



## robinchun (Feb 6, 2018)

I enjoy viewing photography You Tube vloggers.. some of my favs..
Thomas Heaton, Evan Ranft, Chris Gouge, Simon Baxter, Tog on the Street, Sean Allen, Sean Tucker
and the list could go on, check these guys out if you don't already know them

Robin


----------



## espresso2x (Feb 6, 2018)

A bit OT, but the short lived series by Synthesizer Dave (electronic sound) is rather fun and worth seeking out, imho


----------



## Tallaslions (Feb 9, 2018)

Peter Mckinnon

Casey Neistat

Both are great vlogs, and even occasionally collaborate.


----------



## Chris Ponkster (Feb 24, 2018)

Moto Vlogging is an interesting  spin off (it is if your a biker) - I like Shadetree Surgeon


----------



## nerwin (Mar 1, 2018)

Couple more other ones to add to the list. 

Though, they are not popular as others but I tend to enjoy the less popular channels as they tend to be less over-produced and usually not sponsored by Squarespace lol. 

My friend *Eric Rossi* - He's a cool dude and does vlogs fairly often. Been friends with Eric for several years. 

My friend *Simon Anderson* - He's new to the YouTube world, but he's been doing vlogs and he's a really awesome photographer. I love his work and I've known him for many years as well. His channel is small but I thought it would be mentioning. He deserves to get some more views.

*Tom Mason* - He pretty much does nature and wildlife photography videos/vlogs.

*Kai Man Wong & Lok Cheung* (from DigitalRev) and they have their own YouTube channels and do the occasional photography vlog.

*Vog Wong* - If you haven't heard of him, then I don't know what to tell you. He's pretty awesome but not super active on YouTube.

*Tony & Chelsea Northrup* (I know you all know them) - They do vlogs too sometimes.

*Jared Polin* does vlogs often as well. It's not for everyone but it can be entertaining at times and even educational.

*Mango Street* is okay, though they don't really do traditional vlogs but close enough to mention. Though be warned, they are total hipsters.

Those are pretty much the only photography YouTubers I watch that do vlogs. 

Now I really wanted mention these since we are on the topic of photography YouTubers, however they don't do vlogs (or not often anyways) but you might like them anyways. 

*Mattias Burling* - He mainly does videos and reviews of cameras, but its not the latest and greatest camera tech. He will review older cameras and share images taken with them, it's quite fun to watch.

*Christopher Burress* - He pretty much does videos on Sony mirrorless cameras and experiments. There is quite a bit of various content on the topic photography with an random vlog here and there.

*VIC VideopIC* - He is new to the YouTube world as well, but he mainly does Lightroom tutorials and is quite good at it. You guys might love his accent as he really makes videos fun and entertaining to watch. Quite easy to follow too as he explains it in a simple way. He does do some timelapse & drone stuff too. He knows Lightroom pretty dang good.

*Sean McCormack (Lightroom Blog)* - Another Lightroom tutorial Youtuber that I recommend and he knows his stuff as well.


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2018)

I am subscribed to and frequently watch Joe Robinet bushcraft videos. 

I keep up with Amtrak's California Zephyr consists by watching videos posted almost daily by A. (August) Train.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 2, 2018)

My favorite is VWestlife, he reviews super old stuff that I'm interested in, old computers, audio equipment, and oddball electronic stuff, occasional thrift store cameras. Trangent is another one, mostly darkroom stuff but not to many videos. I like David Hancock for his detailed reviews on film cameras and film. I love the fix old cameras channel as well, I love anything mechanical. Problem is I don't have a lot of time to watch stuff. I often pipe in the audio of VWestlife into the radio while I'm traveling for a change of pace.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 2, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> My favorite is VWestlife, he reviews super old stuff that I'm interested in, old computers, audio equipment, and oddball electronic stuff, occasional thrift store cameras. Trangent is another one, mostly darkroom stuff but not to many videos. I like David Hancock for his detailed reviews on film cameras and film. I love the fix old cameras channel as well, I love anything mechanical. Problem is I don't have a lot of time to watch stuff. I often pipe in the audio of VWestlife into the radio while I'm traveling for a change of pace.



I use to like VWestlife until we had a discussion and turns out, he is an absolute prick. haha.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 2, 2018)

nerwin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is VWestlife, he reviews super old stuff that I'm interested in, old computers, audio equipment, and oddball electronic stuff, occasional thrift store cameras. Trangent is another one, mostly darkroom stuff but not to many videos. I like David Hancock for his detailed reviews on film cameras and film. I love the fix old cameras channel as well, I love anything mechanical. Problem is I don't have a lot of time to watch stuff. I often pipe in the audio of VWestlife into the radio while I'm traveling for a change of pace.
> ...


Really? I've never spoke to him. I just like his videos. I would have zero reason to speak with him. I'd probably scare him, I think I scare @Gary A sometimes..... LOL


----------

